# "Opening weekend?"



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Who made it out this weekend, and how did you do?

Caught a mixed bag of fish on Ashtabula, from a 5" walleye to a 14" walleye and a crappie and a perch. Caught nothing on S. Hobart.

The curse continues... :lol:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

That was me, Holmes must've logged on while the rest of us were sleeping after pheasant hunting on Saturday. LOL.

Anyhow, the curse STILL continues for me!


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

I wasnt out myself, hoping for that this weekened, however several people were out on audabon and came in with mixed results.


----------



## Eric Evenson (Aug 29, 2005)

all ive gotta say is DEEPER go to about 25 feet if possible. im going out tonite again to see how they're biting.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Fished N of smokeys, by Pelican point. Ice was 5-7", and only caught 2 perch.


----------



## dpx814 (Apr 13, 2005)

I made it as far as Cabela's on Sunday and that was that because the 'ol fish house needs a coat of paint before I can take it out of the shop. I'm hopefully going to try Fordville Dam this weekend.


----------

